
Rutger Hauer Dead: 'Blade Runner' Actor Was 75 - elorant
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/rutger-hauer-dead-blade-runner-actor-was-75-1226629
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20520181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20520181)

------
simonblack
" .... gone, like tears in rain."

